# eneles makes 2K



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations. :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: Made it at last. I got it right this time. :grin:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah, he's been clocking his posts up by an insane 21.73 posts per day!

Congratulations, eneles! :beerchug: (BTW, is getting a life even an option?) :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks


Zazula said:


> Yeah, he's been clocking his posts up by an insane 21.73 posts per day!
> 
> Congratulations, eneles! :beerchug: (BTW, is getting a life even an option?) :grin:


Doesn't seem like that's an option. TSF has got me in a firm grip :grin: .


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!!










What's a life? :grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations, keep up the good work.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations and well done eneles. Keep up the great work you have been doing.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Congratulations! Well Done! :4-clap:


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

well done I'll get there in about 5 years


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks to you all. John, you'll soon hit 4K - wasn't it yesterday you made 3K? During the short time I've been a member of TSF I've learned a lot - and there's still a lot to learn :smile:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

eneles said:


> Thanks to you all. John, you'll soon hit 4K - wasn't it yesterday you made 3K?


Don't tell Sakis. It makes my average over the last month 43.5 post per day. :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

JohnthePilot said:


> Don't tell Sakis. It makes my average over the last month 43.5 post per day. :grin:


I won't tell anybody - that would make you look geeky :grin:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats Nicholas. ray:


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

You've helped a lot of folks with those 2,000 answers - Nice work!

I enjoy your posts. When does the book edition come out? 

. . . Gary


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

Good going man.


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

Cograts on reaching this milestone.... many more to come....If i concentrated more on the Forum than the Arcade Games I would probably be there also. Once again Congrats artytime


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks again, everyone.



OldGrayGary said:


> When does the book edition come out?
> . . . Gary


Why do I get the feeling your pulling my leg? :smile:


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

[... just a little tug ... Actually, many of the replies from our techs here might compile into a pretty good "How-to" book! Although . . . I suppose it would have to come out on a DVD with theme music and action video, along with a game, to ever have genuine human eyes rest on more than one or two sentences at at time = since old-fashioned book readers are getting rarer than my recollection of folk's names. Some days I remember a few! ]

My sense of humor gets away from me from time-to-time = my wife keeps hoping it'll go on a permanent vacation. She has a point . . . 

. . . Gary


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Good idea. Why don't we make an 'educational' game DVD - a first person trouble-shooter :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Have you just volunteered?:grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Eeh... Who? Me? :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes, you.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Look, guys, if you keep this on and on, then it'll be no wonder at all that you'll have reached 100K posts by the end of May. :tongue:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

ROFLMAO :laugh: It's true though, we do keep on reinventing the wheel when there is a lot of useful information on TSF that could be collated into some sort of reference doc.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't think I'm the right man for creating such a doc. Having read your articles, John and Zazula, I believe we have two authors trying to avoid this task. And, when it comes to programming I haven't done that for ages (using Pascal :grin.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*nice work*


----------

